# Why is my hornwort yellowing??



## Dukeron (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, i have a Ceratophyllum submersum (hornwort) in a 10 gallon aquarium. The lower parts of the stems are yellowing. It seems to be flowering well though, and the tops seem to be a vibrant green. What could be causing the yellowness?

Thanks!

ROn


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had that happen before and figured it was a lack of light. I just gave up trying to plant it and left it floating and now it stays green and healthy.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Clip off the yellow parts and leave the vibrant green part. The plant will double in size within a week if you let it float.


----------



## Dukeron (Apr 12, 2007)

Lack of light makes sense. OK ill try floating them for a week or so , thanks!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

The plant will double in size no matter what happens. I have some in my 55, and it was yellowing until i started to dose ferts and co2, i think it's a diffency.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

most times the yellowing of leaves is a sign of iron deficiency.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I had hornwort grow like an absolute weed when I let it float in a non planted tank with the stock five year old 18w florescent hood.


----------

